# AVERAGE MPG



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

OK - I own a GTR so I don't care too much for consumption figures. True!!!
Also realise I need to plant a tree everyday to offset the Carbon footprint.

I am interested to learn however, what MPG people are typically getting.

I am still on the run in sub 3500 RPM, but average return is circa 17 to 18.


----------



## pjturnerone (Apr 12, 2008)

*mpg*

Hi Iam getting an average of 25.7,however at 70mph it rose to 26.8 clearly at 3000 revs its more economical.However I have now done 6000 miles,and it has got better.I am very pleased with this.BUT I WISH THE PAINT FINISH WAS BETTER!cheers Paul


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

pjturnerone said:


> Hi Iam getting an average of 25.7,however at 70mph it rose to 26.8 clearly at 3000 revs its more economical.However I have now done 6000 miles,and it has got better.I am very pleased with this.BUT I WISH THE PAINT FINISH WAS BETTER!cheers Paul


Not trying hard enough - press the right pedal a bit more! :chairshot

I am just completing the pre-optimisation mileage and average is around 15!

D


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

If i drive it on long runs i can get a good 26-30 mpg for about 5 miles then all the juices warm up, a grin from ear to ear takes shape and from then on it goes down hill. I suppose over an average tank full it is more like 15 mpg but who cares when your having so much fun


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Averaging 19mpg since new in all sorts of driving.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

After 15k miles my average is 15.5mpg


----------



## pjturnerone (Apr 12, 2008)

*mpg*

Yes, problem round here is too many "TRACTORS"they seem to get bigger quite quickly,coming the other way,apart from gravel lorries who seem to have an "exterminate" look about them when they see me coming the other way!


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

About 4.5 to 5.5 if i drive it properrrly. If you are not achieving this... wake up in the morning, tell yourself you own a GTR and try harder


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

During first week, staying below 3500RPM and doing about 65mph average on motorways, got 33MPG...bonkers, I know....


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

prashan said:


> During first week, staying below 3500RPM and doing about 65mph average on motorways, got 33MPG...bonkers, I know....


33!, 33!

Are you sure it's not on the waggon going for a service 

19 for me. Trying not to tempt myself and putting the cobb map on . . .


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

20mpg on the road

4mpg on track


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

20-22mpg on the road.

7-8mpg at Millbrook on my CAT driver training!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't do "economic " drivin in a GTR !!!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

if you think it's bad when it's stock, wait until you run the COBB AP 1.8b map on it... I get about 300kms from one tank of gas.... that's a combination of city and highway driving. 

i drive the pants off it and hardly ever use auto mode.


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

185 miles into the running in period, current average 12 MPG... yikes, I hope it improves!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

3300 miles done so far!
One new windscreen :bawling:
That made the insurance company cry 
23mpg average driving everywhere, 30mpg driving it nicely on long runs, single figures when pushing it. 
The most throttle sensitive mpg car I've ever owned.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Mid and High 20s pre Opt svc and now 17 avg


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

BigNige said:


> 3300 miles done so far!
> One new windscreen :bawling:
> That made the insurance company cry
> 23mpg average driving everywhere, 30mpg driving it nicely on long runs, single figures when pushing it.
> The most throttle sensitive mpg car I've ever owned.



Holy crap I must have a fuel leak.....Run from Central Scotland to Birmingham and back I was chuffed with 21.1 mpg and that was in run in mode. I am "almost" never above 100 mph, don't fancy the food in prison.

Maybe its just tight as I am less than 1400 miles.


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

Excuse the thread resurrection, but MPG is something I have been watching since I got my GT-R. The main reason for this was the white car covered in black soot and I had the local MOT garage do a sudo MOT which showed it was running very rich.

Anyway, I thought I would share my experience:
- My tuned V8 RS6 was more economical and had a bigger tank.
- Over the past 6 months, my GT-R has averaged 19.4mpg (Calculated)
- The best I've achieved between each fill was 23mpg (Calculated)
- Do not believe the dash MPG, mine is way off. Do not believe the speedo either as mine is almost 10% over.

Of course I know the GT-R isn't tree hugging, but struggling to get more than 20mpg on motorway runs is something I'd like to improve.

Does anyone have any calculated mpg figures they wish to share?


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Last full tank I only go 140 miles to a tank . I was shocked to say the least as it was the first time I actually monitored the MPG. Mainly town driving tho!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

PhilT246 said:


> Excuse the thread resurrection, but MPG is something I have been watching since I got my GT-R. The main reason for this was the white car covered in black soot and I had the local MOT garage do a sudo MOT which showed it was running very rich.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would share my experience:
> - My tuned V8 RS6 was more economical and had a bigger tank.
> ...


1. GTRs run rich. Custom tunes can bring that down a bit, but not by that much.
2. 19.4mpg aint bad. Dont think I've ever gotten too close to that sort of mpg over 3 years. Too much right foot fun to be had. Track work sees less than 5mpg.
3. ALL speedos have a +/- 10% tolerance, most read 10% over.

And...

4. It's a bi-turbo, 1800lbs, 3.8 litre supercar killer.


It's gonna like a drink.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

22mpg,mostly town driving with the odd blast here and there.More than happy with that,my old E46 M3 struggled to match that!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> 3. ALL speedos have a +/- 10% tolerance, most read 10% under.


All speedos are allowed to over read by up to 10%, they are not allowed to under read at all. It's the rules.
Otherwise you could blame Nissan for a speedng ticket. 

For safety, they usually over read by around 5 to 8 percent, they don't under read.



I averaged round 18 mpg six months or so ago.
Then I realised I bought the GT-R to enjoy it, so when it's nearly empty I just fill it up.
The diesel is for worrying about economy. The GT-R is for having a blast!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> 1. GTRs run rich. Custom tunes can bring that down a bit, but not by that much.
> 2. 19.4mpg aint bad. Dont think I've ever gotten too close to that sort of mpg over 3 years. Too much right foot fun to be had. Track work sees less than 5mpg.
> 3. ALL speedos have a +/- 10% tolerance, most read 10% under.
> 
> ...


So true


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CT17 said:


> All speedos are allowed to over read by up to 10%, they are not allowed to under read at all. It's the rules.
> Otherwise you could blame Nissan for a speedng ticket.
> 
> For safety, they usually over read by around 5 to 8 percent, they don't under read.


I meant over!

Long day!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Standard GTR's run rich and this can be leaned up a bit with a custom tune. As a rule of thumb, the 2011/2012 cars are about 7% more economical and I can vouch for that.

Overall in a stage 2 MY11 car I get about 20.5MPG (calculated, not the 22.7 that shows on the computer) running Momentum 99 or V Power. On Excellium and BP Ultimate the car does 19.8MPG.

On track yesterday it reduced to 2.7MPG on Momentum 99 but it was fun!

I am moving to stage 4 next week and don't expect much change.


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Guys. Appreciate the sanity check.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Sinth said:


> Last full tank I only go 140 miles to a tank . I was shocked to say the least as it was the first time I actually monitored the MPG. Mainly town driving tho!


That's about right. I am not sure to believe the onboard MPG / speed readings but the best I did on a full tank was 250mpg. That was mostly motorway gentle cruising.

I do suspect the GTR have a small tank as it takes roughly £80 to fill with V Power. I always refill when the needle just touch "E" though before the lights come on.

I think for mpg I could get around 20/21 but what's the fun in that  I average around 18-19 daily mostly urban and some A roads.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

I reset it the day I bought it and Im at about 13..

Can do a tankfull in about 100 miles if Im in the mood...


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> It's gonna like a drink.




LOL !


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

PhilT246 said:


> Excuse the thread resurrection, but MPG is something I have been watching since I got my GT-R. The main reason for this was the white car covered in black soot and I had the local MOT garage do a sudo MOT which showed it was running very rich.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would share my experience:
> - My tuned V8 RS6 was more economical and had a bigger tank.
> ...


I have calculated data in Excel format for the past 3+ years of ownership, the majority of time with a COBB Custom tune, always using Shell V power. From memory it's around 18mpg.

I will be happy to share the data, if you PM me your email address.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

PhilT246 said:


> Thanks Guys. Appreciate the sanity check.


Hope you didn't buy one of the worlds best Super car beaters expecting it to be "green" and "economical ? :chuckle:

You could get a Litchfield "low boost" map for crusing - but then whats the point when there are all those BMW, Audi & Pokers to eat !!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

27mpg on stage 2 

60-65 mph speed.

Turbo spools at about 3000rpm keep under it and save fuel. 

I use cruise control mostly.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I am moving to stage 4 next week.


It was a matter of time


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> It was a matter of time


Yep, almost everyone is moving to 620hp soon.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

enshiu said:


> 27mpg on stage 2
> 
> 60-65 mph speed.
> 
> ...


Wow you car ia acting like a Micra !!! Better get it to a tuning Doctor !!!


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just to confirm, I'm only really interested in calculated data. Any claims of mpg above 22 must have evidence


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Beat this I got to show 60mpg at one point but average is around 9mpg because my nick name is magnet foot but I don't mind it's only a mile to work from home and it's the best mile one can do....oh my smiles all the way


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

1 mile?
I doubt it even gets warm so fun iss out of the window.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep your mileage is poor because fuel enrichment is still on (choke in old car terms).


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

CT17 said:


> 1 mile?
> I doubt it even gets warm so fun iss out of the window.


Nope I let it warm up in the garage before I let it loose and then all hell breaks loose :chuckle::wavey:


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

A couple of graphs of the data I have...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

21 average (lots of motorway) 23-24 at 80 MPH on a run. Once saw 26 but you have to be close to 70.

Waiting for Iain to do my next remap to see if that helps.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Nope I let it warm up in the garage before I let it loose and then all hell breaks loose :chuckle::wavey:


I assume you are joking.
That must be around 8 to 10 minutes to get the gearbox to temp for fun, before driving for 1 or 2. :nervous:


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Beat this I got to show 60mpg at one point but average is around 9mpg because my nick name is magnet foot but I don't mind it's only a mile to work from home and it's the best mile one can do....oh my smiles all the way



think i would walk or pushbike it mate aint worth it for a 2mile round trip imo.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Takamo said:


> Nope I let it warm up in the garage before I let it loose and then all hell breaks loose :chuckle::wavey:


From what i read that isn't good . Modern engines can more a less be driven straight away for efficient combustion ( low revs of course). So leaving a car to heat up when stationary isnt ideal.


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

had my GR-R for less than a year and already covered 16K miles in it. Don't even want to think of how much I've spent on Tesco's momentum! All I know is that I've racked up some amount of Tesco clubcard points though!


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> 21 average (lots of motorway) 23-24 at 80 MPH on a run. Once saw 26 but you have to be close to 70.
> 
> Waiting for Iain to do my next remap to see if that helps.


Is that calculated, or dash indicated?

I'm thinking that with switchable maps, it might be possible to have a "motorway" map that is more efficient at motorway speeds....


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

OK, so I found the claimed performance for the 2011 GT-R (We'll assume that a tune can make an older car perform the same). http://www.nissan.co.uk/etc/mediali...39843.File.tmp/Enhan_GTR__Price&Spec_2011.pdf

Below is a table of cost delta from the stated 24mpg and what I find more important, the distance between stops at your favorite 97+ octane vendor.

Sorry if it seems I'm dwelling on the subject, but I like the idea that 5 mpg more equals an extended range of 50 miles (And more chance of finding a petrol station with premium fuel).....


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

PhilT246 said:


> Is that calculated, or dash indicated?
> 
> I'm thinking that with switchable maps, it might be possible to have a "motorway" map that is more efficient at motorway speeds....


I don't think the maps really make much of a difference (in terms of lower power being better) to fuel economy especially when cruising. If anything in my car the tuned map is better for day to day.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

misters3 said:


> I don't think the maps really make much of a difference (in terms of lower power being better) to fuel economy especially when cruising. If anything in my car the tuned map is better for day to day.


Oh yes they do !!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> Oh yes they do !!!


More so than your right foot?

What maps are you running, who made them, and what differences are you seeing?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Right foot is the main one - but - I have Iain's stage 2 mapping and an "eco" map which does improve motorway mpg (a bit)


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> Right foot is the main one - but - I have Iain's stage 2 mapping and an "eco" map which does improve motorway mpg (a bit)


I'm around Stage 4 equivalent on COBB and honestly never use anything but full fat as i haven't been able to do any better with the lower power/eco maps. Maybe someone who does mapping can chime in.


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

Steve said:


> Right foot is the main one - but - I have Iain's stage 2 mapping and an "eco" map which does improve motorway mpg (a bit)


Now that's what I would have expected from my COBB but when I tried Eco vs. Lunatic maps, the lunatic map was more economical and of course more fun...

Does Iain fine tune each car on a rolling road? Or does he send data logs to a "chip tuner" and wait for the reply?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I assume you are joking.
> That must be around 8 to 10 minutes to get the gearbox to temp for fun, before driving for 1 or 2. :nervous:


Nope not joking it takes 4-5mins once the water temp hits 70 then I set off and then in a minute or two after the oil temp gets to 70 then it's ready to rumble:chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sinth said:


> From what i read that isn't good . Modern engines can more a less be driven straight away for efficient combustion ( low revs of course). So leaving a car to heat up when stationary isnt ideal.


I been told that yes you can drive it more or less straight away but you can't plant it, to be able to plant it the water temp must be on atleast 70:smokin:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

andyg said:


> Beat this I got to show 60mpg at one point but average is around 9mpg because my nick name is magnet foot but I don't mind it's only a mile to work from home and it's the best mile one can do....oh my smiles all the way
> 
> 
> 
> think i would walk or pushbike it mate aint worth it for a 2mile round trip imo.


Pedal away I prefere to the luxury and power of my Gtr I work hard enough so I deserve lifes little pleasures....you can't take with you when you die lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

PhilT246 said:


> Just to confirm, I'm only really interested in calculated data. Any claims of mpg above 22 must have evidence


I got my old fuel pump slip. With the kms I have done vs litres.

220km = 20L

1L:11km

27mpg

av speed 95-120 km/h = 60-75mph

I shift very quick.


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

My laverage over the last 25k miles is 17.7mpg with an average speed of 43mph  


I once did 27.5mpg on a 110mile journey but I was suicidally bored, no overtaking or speeding. What's the point ? May as well be in an GashQai


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Razzele said:


> My laverage over the last 25k miles is 17.7mpg with an average speed of 43mph
> 
> 
> I once did 27.5mpg on a 110mile journey but I was suicidally bored, no overtaking or speeding. What's the point ? May as well be in an GashQai




Yer dont see the point in worrying about it. Last time I worked it out I went and bought a cheap run about to save money so I'm not looking at it again as I already have one!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Razzele said:


> My laverage over the last 25k miles is 17.7mpg with an average speed of 43mph
> 
> 
> I once did 27.5mpg on a 110mile journey but I was suicidally bored, no overtaking or speeding. What's the point ? May as well be in an GashQai


I prefer track rather than quick on the road.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I've noticed with Litchfields Stage 1 "eco" map and sensible driving, 23-25mpg is within easy reach!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've just come back from a weekend away in Hertfordshire. First time long journey for my 650r.

Cruise control set to around 75 for 200 miles down the M6 and M1. Filled up with £80 of Shells finest before I left and used just over half a tank. OBC said 200 miles still left in the tank when I arrived. Watching the MPG screen, it was showing between 26-30mpg depending on the gradient of motorway. This was using my "Eco Map" setting on the Cruise Control Map controls.

Very happy with that. Not much fun I would agree but then, it was quite busy and wife and cocker spaniel on-board so safely safely :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

The dash MPG is a complete lie on my car. It's about 5mpg over reality.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

as5606 said:


> I've just come back from a weekend away in Hertfordshire. First time long journey for my 650r.
> 
> Cruise control set to around 75 for 200 miles down the M6 and M1. Filled up with £80 of Shells finest before I left and used just over half a tank. OBC said 200 miles still left in the tank when I arrived. Watching the MPG screen, it was showing between 26-30mpg depending on the gradient of motorway. This was using my "Eco Map" setting on the Cruise Control Map controls.
> 
> Very happy with that. Not much fun I would agree but then, it was quite busy and wife and cocker spaniel on-board so safely safely :thumbsup:


Forgive my ignorance but was the Eco map part of litchfield ecutek map setup?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

RizzyGTR said:


> Forgive my ignorance but was the Eco map part of litchfield ecutek map setup?


It's standard, EcuTek comes with switchable maps on the Cruise Control buttons.
One for ECO and one for POWER.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol so I have covered a lot of kms and says 1:10 isa lie?

23-30mpg average


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

ive got the 650svm conversion and average on loony map is 24mpg but thats in this crap weather so driving miss daisy springs to mind lol


----------

